# Fairfield County CT snow totals



## bobr1970 (Dec 1, 2004)

Anyone have the snow total amount for the past storm Feb 10-11-12. Im looking for Bridgeport, Stratford, & Shelton amounts. I greatly appreciate this info BobR


----------



## Jim Karns (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey Bob,

Go to Accuweather..In the "forecast" section, there is a weather history section. That might help. All kinds of info there.
Regadrs,
Jim


----------



## bobr1970 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Jim,

Thanks about the accuweather,,,,i've been there, they only have 1 snowfall amount and its taken from Sikorsky Memorial Airport in Stratford. CT weather has specific amounts from each town. My friend use to suscribe to it but has gotten out of the business. Thanks, Bob


----------

